# Radio cut-off



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

My new Kontiki has the dreaded radio cut off at 20 minutes.
Swift initially said that this required a "simple" modification, but then they told my dealer that their modification resulted in a battery drain that flattened batteries in a couple of weeks so they had unmodified it.
Now they tell me that there is a new modification with a separate battery feed via a "toggle switch".
Has anyone managed to resolve the cut off issue without a battery drain problem ?
As an electrical engineer I'm worried about anyone using the term "toggle switch" !!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have modified the radio so that the cut-off period does not apply and we do use the radio quite a lot for CDs and radio. In just under a year, sometimes staying for as long as a week in one place, we have not had any problem or concern connected with flattening the vehicle battery. We are careful to turn it off at night and when we go out however.

G


----------



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grizley what is the modification?
Graham


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

There was an article in one of the MH magazines ( Practical Motorhome ?) about a year ago. It gave pictures and easy-to-follow instructions. There have been a number of threads in the forum about it which I think is where we got the reference to the article from. I'll have a look later and see if I can dig out the reference or instructions. ( the man-whot-did -it is out at the moment)

G

PS
page 118 of Practical Motorhome July 2005 If you haven't got a copy handy I can scan and e-mail the page. Let me have your e-mail address to do this.


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

*Fiat Radio cut off*

Many thanks to Grizzly for a prompt answer with a scanned copy of the article.

*Shows just how excellent this Forum is !*


----------



## CullodenMuir (Dec 11, 2005)

I've now finally solved the problem !

But not before it got worse - the radio was not content with switching off after 20 minutes, it then switched itself ON a further 20 minutes later - not a good idea!

Halfords had a half price offer on their radio stock so I bought a decent JVC set and had it installed.

Radio fitter was not surprised at Fiat radio problems, the battery feed to ignition and main were from the engine battery whilst the feed to the memory was from the liesure battery - result a very confused radio - well done Swift.

New radio is entirely fed by the leisure battery, no drain when the front is removed, works great and even plays mp3 recordings.


----------

